# Questiona about buying g a milk goat.



## Failingfarmer (Nov 24, 2015)

I would like to get a milk goat. A friend down the road wrote me saying she has a nubien Lamancha cross that kidded and the kid died. They said I could buy her for $250. I have never milked a goat before. They don't milk the goats they are a large dairy cow farm that has goats,chickens,pigs and such but I remember the guy telling me they only milk the cows. What should I ask/do before buying this goat. She has never been milked before. Is it possible for a human new to milking to successfully milk a goat that doesn't spend a lot of time with people? I am sure this must be a bad idea but I would love to hear it could work out.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is there someone who can help you learn?


----------



## Failingfarmer (Nov 24, 2015)

A friend of mine lives right down the road milks her goats. I am sure either her or her daughter would come up to my house to help me learn if I can't get it figured out. I did watch a lot of youtube videos on milking. I have a pregnant Nigerian dwarf right now. I was planning on learning when she kids in the next month. My original plan was learn to milk while she was still feeding kids so I thought I would have lots of time to learn. BUT I know a dwarf goat will not have as much milk as my family/farm needs. This nubian-lamancha doesn't have kids to give me time to learn. I'm hoping it is possible to be a quick learner?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would ask to try her out...go down and feel her udder, it should be soft with no lumps or hardness..teats should be of good size to milk and easy flow, How much is she milking? 1/2 gallon 1 gallon? ...you want a good attachment so you can get years of service with out her udder dragging the ground. you really want your first goat to be easy to handle...nothing more frustrating then learning rodeo style...You also need to ask why she lost the baby? Hows her health...is she CAE negative? Any Cl on the farm? Since you have other goats, you want to be sure you are not bringing home disease...ect


----------



## Failingfarmer (Nov 24, 2015)

Cathy, I don't know if they have milked this goat at all. I think she might have just lost her kid in the last hour. I can go try to milk, touch, and look over her. I could have her delivered to my house and return her if it doesn't work out. I will ask first how she lost baby. Sadly if the farm has CL then I'm already in trouble. My Nigerian dwarfs are from this farm. I didn't know a thing called CL existed 8 weeks ago when I bought 2 bred Nigerian does from her. I will ask this time.


----------



## Chloe123 (Apr 16, 2015)

I started milking last year. I bought 2 LaMancha does that were bred. They were fairly skiddish and hadn't been handled much, but now I can't whoop them off of me! My hubby crafted me a milking stand and I had to hobble them to start with. He tried holding their back legs for me, but they actually did better with the hobbles. There were a few days I had to throw the milk out because it got contaminated, but they ended up doing very, very well. And I ended up milking without hobbles later on. 

I do wish I had found this forum and researched before I started! So much need-to-know info on here! I had researched on what type of milk goats would be best to have for milking, and that's how I ended up wanting LaManchas (which was a good choice), but goats are way more complicated than I ever dreamed and I wish I had read up and learned about testing and such beforehand. So now, I feel like I'm doing it all backwards, with testing and such!

Good luck to you and I hope everything works out!!


----------



## Failingfarmer (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks Stacy for the encouragement! If she is healthy and has a nice bag with no obvious problems I will give it a try.


----------



## Failingfarmer (Nov 24, 2015)

Here is a photo they just sent me. I wish i knew more about how larger goats should look. No udder pics but I will check it out in person tomorrow.


----------



## Chloe123 (Apr 16, 2015)

Pretty girl. Love that she has spots! My milkers have about the same looking face! I bred mine to a spotted Nubian last year, wanting some spots. Out of 4 kids, only one with spots!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She doesn't look bad at all, her weight and general health look really good. The farm looks clean and cared for. A couple weeks of good minerals and a bit of hoof care will have her fixed right up...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

She's a doll....I agree she needs good minerals...a bit of weight, but just having kids can draw them down some..I would check the udder and teats. As a family milker she does not have to have show quality udder, but you do want good attachment for her benefit...investing $250 is no small investment, although a good deal for a good milker...just want to be sure you are getting what you need....: )


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I can't wait to hear how it goes. She looks cute.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I think you should go for it!...at least give her a try. She might be the bestest goat ever!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

She is a cutie. Definitely needs some minerals and food. But don't let that set you off. One of my best milkers was the size of a Nigerian at a year old, and super thin but she turned out great. I would go and check out her udder. 

And I am sure you can learn to milk that fast. I got a goat in milk, and had only milked twice or so over a year ago pet sitting, and it takes a little longer but you can pick it up fast. I am sure you will surprise yourself.  Keep us posted.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Agree with the above... She's cute... I'd get her if I needed another milker...


----------



## Failingfarmer (Nov 24, 2015)

The nice farmer came to my house with the goat today. Seriously, he came over with the goat and said he was dropping her off at my house for a while for me to try her out. He said he doesn't milk goats so she isn't any use to him right now (he sells baby goats). I get to give her a try and I can decide if I want to keep her. This is a loaner goat with option to buy! Can you believe that? God is so good to me! I feel so blessed that I can milk a goat without even commiting to buying! He said for me to take my time because he won't need her till fall (to breed her). We milked her tonight. A friend that use to raise cows came over to help me get started with milking. She never milked a goat so it was a new experience for both of us. It took a bit of work but we adventually got it worked out. He said she is two years old but I assume she is turning 3 this is her second freshening. Her teats are huge I found that hard to handle at first but I think I can work withis it. He trimed her feet before bringing her over but her hooves still look a very rough. She is very calm and loving to people. She rams the fence at the other goats. She is a lot larger than my little goats so I'm not so sure how this is going to work out. My kids can't wait until tomorrow they all want to take a try at milking her.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice... You scored!!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Oh wow! That is great! God can surprise us so sweetly!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Super! What a blessing! It may take a few days of adjustment, but she should be able to live just fine with your minis. I've Nigerians here with a bossy Nubian and with a bratty LaMancha and it's worked out fine. (You'd be surprised at how rugged Nigerians are!)


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

Congratulations! I am so happy and excited for you. I'm so anxious to hear how it's going and how much milk you are getting. Would love for you to post a picture of her full udder. She sure looks like a sweetheart! LaMancha's are generally sweet gentle goats. I LOVE mine. I can't wait for kidding to begin the end of next month and start milking again. We have missed the delicious milk so much. Best of luck, enjoy your new girl!!!


----------



## Failingfarmer (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm sad to say we took her back to the farm. I'm very sad. I miss her. I had a hard time getting her on her feet. She crawled on her knees a lot. Her hooves were rough. The farmer clipped them before bringing her over but they were still going to need a lot of work. We were able to milk her even my 8 year old daughter milked her. That was very exciting. She didn't produce a ton of milk but enough for us to experience it. I am looking to buy a large dairy goat. As a newer goat owner I would rather wait and even pay more for a goat without foot troubles. I was too emotional seeing her crawling on her knees. It was sad seeing her feet but exciting getting to milk. I am very thankful for the experience.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

So sorry. Could have been a lot of different issues, maybe founder or mineral related.


----------

